# R.I.P LOUI 2005 to 2013



## Miaggry (Apr 27, 2009)

Rest in peace little chap missed by all, we will be reminded of you by your son george.
Loui the yemens chameleon almost 8 years old

Hope you had a good life sleep well !


----------

